# bind and dyndns

## chrbecke

Hi,

I have setup a home network, clients get IP addresses from a dhcp server, and bind provides ddns for the clients. My ISP provides me with a dynamic IP, I am using dyndns to reach my net from the outside. I am now looking for a way to configure bind to resolve a special name to my public IP. Is there a way to do this?

Here is what I tried, did not work:

```
zone "extern.mydomain.tld" IN {

    type forward;

    forward only;

    forwarders {

        8.8.8.8;

        8.8.4.4;

    };

};

zone "mydomain.tld" IN {

    type master;

    file "mydomain.zone";

};
```

I configured dyndns to provide a wildcard dns entry, so extern.mydomain.tld is resolved to my public IP by the name servers configured as forwarders. However, if I query my local name server, it does not forward the query, and I get NXDOMAIN in reply. Is this the right approach? Is there a better way to do what I want?

Thanks,

Christian

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

one way would be a CNAME entry... Ok, that's just one name and not a whole wildcard!

```
extern   CNAME    extern.dyndns.org.
```

But i think that the zone-forwarding should also work, if you try something like ping bla.extern.donain.tld.

HTH

----------

